# Who/what is your inspiration?



## Tyler (Sep 29, 2015)

Who/what inspires you?


----------



## MartinD (Sep 29, 2015)

The moon.


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 29, 2015)

Food delivery guys.. Like seriously how can you deliver all that good smelling food all day and not want to take a bite out of everything?


----------



## Licensecart (Sep 29, 2015)

Lord Sugar & Richard Branson inspire me and are my idols .


----------



## drmike (Sep 29, 2015)

Gravity, it sucks and I battle it every day.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 29, 2015)

Пролетариат.


----------



## drmike (Sep 29, 2015)

Aldryic C'boas said:


> Пролетариат.


----------



## Hxxx (Sep 29, 2015)

drmike said:


> Aldryic C'boas said:
> 
> 
> > Пролетариат.


Beautiful post. A++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## drmike (Sep 29, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> drmike said:
> 
> 
> > Aldryic C'boas said:
> ...


What's so entirely odd about this... is that I just printed this poster like 10 days ago 

I forget how I stumbled into it, but had never seen it prior to then.


----------



## HN-Matt (Sep 29, 2015)

@drmike http://prole.info/pdfs/pyramid.pdf

Some amusing variants here too.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 30, 2015)

Personal:
My son - just crazy how fast he is learning things out of nothing. E.g. learning a language you cannot speak from people you do not understand. Joy of learning and doing new things. The openess without any ulterior motives.
Yep that - no hidden agenda - thing on how children behave, plan and interact is something that is in total contrast to my work life.

Work:
My team. No kidding - the agile team consiting of marketing guys, techs, programmers, illustrators, working on a self-defined goals. That simple 1+1 = 3 formular, that is pushing productivity and error prevention and making my work fun. No rainbows and unicorns there, we do have projects and customers making some noise and pains - but the difference is how this kinds of problems are handled.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Oct 1, 2015)

Jim Whitehurst


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 1, 2015)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> Jim Whitehurst



I was honestly expecting William Zantzinger from you >_>


----------

